# no law



## areki

Name of a song, so no special context. How do you translate that in Russian?


----------



## Ptak

Any song has a context. Without it, we can't help you.


----------



## jazyk

No law translates literally as никакой закон or закона нет, but I agree with Ptak, context is important.


----------



## Ptak

jazyk said:


> No law translates literally as никакой закон or закона нет


or никакого закона...
or нет закона...
or somehow else...


----------



## jazyk

Exactly! As I said, I, like you, know that we need more context.


----------



## Dmitry_86

areki said:


> name of a song, so no special context. how do you translate that in russian?


 
I will suggest several most likely variants:

1. Беззаконие
2. Нет закона
3. Отсутствие закона

They are all pretty much the same, though. Since it is a song, I would choose the first possibility as its name but it is only my version, the song does not have to be called in such a way. As other forum mbers said, the context from your song is required to provide a more precise reply.


----------



## Schroedingher

It originated in a prison system and still carries a strong criminal connotation, but nowadays is used widely by general public to describe a total disregard for laws as well as for existing unwritten rules, customs and mores.


----------



## Kolan

Schroedingher said:


> It originated in a prison system and still carries a strong criminal connotation, but nowadays is used widely by general public to describe a total disregard for laws as well as unwritten rules, customs and mores.


For that we have *беспредел *in Russian, you are right. But this is an extreme manifestation of *no law*. A more balanced term would be *воровской закон,* or *жизнь по понятиям. *


----------



## Schroedingher

Kolan said:


> For that we have *беспредел *in Russian, you are right. But this is an extreme manifestation of *no law*. A more balanced term would be *воровской закон,* or *жизнь по понятиям. *



Er ... I'm not sure I understand what you mean, Kolan.

*Беспредел* in its strict sense means disregard for *воровской закон*, as this is the only law *воры*, career criminals, recognize and live by (in theory at least).
However perverted and unjust some of its rules may sound, they are to be observed by anyone in the jurisdiction, voluntarily or else (assuming conditions exist for a proper enforcement).

So, no, I do not think *воровской закон *is a synonym for *no law* and a proper translation for the latter would be, IMHO, either *беззаконие*, as suggested by Dmitry_86, or, especially for a hip-hop or a death metal song, *беспредел*, which better conveys a sense of utter chaos and lawlessness.

Would be nice to have at least a general idea what the song is about though.


----------



## Kolan

Schroedingher said:


> Er ... I'm not sure I understand what you mean, Kolan.


My idea is that *no law* is a broader term, broader than any of suggested Russian ones. We have to look for a more collective notion.


----------



## Schroedingher

Oh, I see. No law in a Dostoevskian sense - "If there's no God, then *everything* is permitted"?  I'd rather disagree, as in my opinion "no law" does not necessarily beg such a broad interpretation.

Perhaps our comrade songwriter could give us some idea about his intentions?


----------



## Kolan

Schroedingher said:


> Oh, I see. No law in a Dostoevskian sense - "If there's no God, then *everything* is permitted


"Один седой бурбон капитан сидел, сидел, всё молчал, ни слова не говорил, вдруг становится среди комнаты и, знаете, громко так, как бы сам с собой: «*Если бога нет*, то какой же я после того капитан?» Взял фуражку, развёл руки, и вышел. – Довольно цельную мысль выразил, – зевнул в третий раз Николай Всеволодович. " ("Бесы").

Здесь уже сложилась добрая традиция дискутировать на заданную тему post mortem. Далась вам эта песня, если есть желание - продолжайте просто так в рамках "no law", you are welcome. 

Вот вы хорошо подсказали вариант перевода _песенного_ "*no law" *with no special context (which implies a broader notion): "*если Бога нет*".


----------



## Schroedingher

> Здесь уже сложилась добрая традиция дискутировать на заданную тему post mortem.


"They might or they might not, you never know with bees".



> "Один седой бурбон капитан сидел, сидел, всё молчал, ни слова не говорил, вдруг становится среди комнаты и, знаете, громко так, как бы сам с собой: «*Если бога нет*, то какой же я после того капитан?» Взял фуражку, развёл руки, и вышел. – Довольно цельную мысль выразил, – зевнул в третий раз Николай Всеволодович. " ("Бесы").


Э-э ... фраза насчет бога не является прямой цитатой из Достоевского (что бы там ни говорила Всемирная Помойка и Гуголь, пророк ея).  Однако ж умище не спрятать - вот, пожалуй, ближе всего по смыслу:

"Только  как  же, спрашиваю, после того человек-то? Без бога-то и без будущей жизни? Ведь  это
стало быть теперь все позволено, все можно делать?"
("Братья Карамазoff")

Из того же матерьялу:

"А  слышал давеча его глупую теорию: "нет  бессмертия  души,  так  нет  и  добродетели,
значит, все позволено".
(Оттуда же)

Кириллов в "Бесах":

"Неужели никто на  всей планете, кончив бога и уверовав в своеволие, не  осмелится заявить своеволие, в самом полном
пункте?"

И протчая, и протчая.



> Вот вы хорошо подсказали вариант перевода _песенного_ "*no law" *with no special context (which implies a broader notion): "*если Бога нет*".


Да полно Вам - может человек всего-то за легализацию легких наркотиков борется, а мы тут  Апокалипсис устраиваем ...


----------



## Kolan

Schroedingher said:


> Э-э ... фраза насчет бога не является прямой цитатой из Достоевского (что бы там ни говорила Всемирная Помойка и Гуголь, пророк ея).


Ссылка из Гугля выше - статья , из которой меня заинтересовала лишь собственная мысль _ея_ автора, так как в данном обсуждении я отстаиваю наибольшую широту понятия *no law*. 

Другая цитата - из Достоевского, прямая и совершенно точная. Я нарочно вырезал кусок побольше.





Schroedingher said:


> "Только как же, спрашиваю, после того человек-то? Без бога-то и без будущей жизни? Ведь это стало быть теперь все позволено, все можно делать?" ("Братья Карамазoff")
> 
> Из того же матерьялу: "А слышал давеча его глупую теорию: "нет бессмертия души, так нет и добродетели, значит, все позволено". (Оттуда же)
> 
> Кириллов в "Бесах": "Неужели никто на всей планете, кончив бога и уверовав в своеволие, не осмелится заявить своеволие, в самом полном пункте?"


Такая повторяемость идеи в устах разных персонажей говорит о том, что вопрос сей Достоевского весьма занимал, но он придавал ему самое общее значение, призывая в свидетели Господа.





Schroedingher said:


> Да полно Вам - может человек всего-то за легализацию легких наркотиков борется, а мы тут Апокалипсис устраиваем ...


"Изумился академик: 
- В каком говне живёт человек, какие звери подлые его кусают, а он всё к звёздам, к звёздам, сволочь дерзкая и великолепная!"


----------



## areki

In latin alphabet *нет закона* is *net zakona*? 
Well, on the site of the band I found this info:"The album title 'A-LEX', Russian for "no law". I wanted to make sure I am right:*a-lex* is not Russian, but Latin.

For the context.. the album called "A-LEX" is inspired by the book/movie  'A Clockwork Orange'.

PS:Thanks everybody


----------



## Q-cumber

areki said:


> in latin alphabet *нет закона* is *net zakona*?
> well, on the site of the band i found this info:"The album title 'A-LEX', russian for "no law". i wanted to make sure i am right:*a-lex* is not russian, but latin.
> 
> for the context.. the album called "A-LEX" is inspired by the book/movie  'A Clockwork Orange'.
> 
> ps:thanks everybody



"lex" means "law" in Latin. It has no connection with Russian.


----------



## Kolan

Q-cumber said:


> "*lex*" means "*law*" in Latin. It has no connection with Russian.


Ну почему же нет? "_Лексус_", например. And a Greek "*a-*" stands for negation. Тогда _А-лексус_ будет то, на чём разрешено ездить . Altogether, it's "negation of (the) law", *отрицание закона*, власти, which, in other words, would be анархия (- мать порядка), как раз то, против чего так страстно выступал Достоевский.

Well, here we go:

http://www.heavy-metal.it/news/news_templ.php?id=5436


----------



## tram-pam-pam

...Анархия, как мать нового порядка. 

"... нет теперь зaконa,
у жирaфа вышлa дочь зaмуж зa бизонa" (с)


----------



## Q-cumber

tram-pam-pam said:


> Анархия, как мать нового порядка.


Точно! Анархия -  подходящее слово.


----------



## tram-pam-pam

Yeah, I just agreed with the Kolan's suggestion.


Kolan said:


> Altogether, it's "negation of (the) law", *отрицание закона*, власти, which, in other words, would be анархия (- мать порядка), ...


----------



## Q-cumber

Я просто вспомнил сюжет "Заводного апельсина" ... "анархия" как раз удачно в него "вписывается".


----------



## Kolan

q-cumber said:


> Я просто вспомнил сюжет "Заводного апельсина" ... "анархия" как раз удачно в него "вписывается".


Действительно, стоит перечитать. С лингвистической точки зрения очень толково сделан русский перевод, правда, через некоторое время с него начинает тошнить: нельзя есть одно масло без хлеба (для чего и придуман бутерброд).

Ну и, конечно, как не упомянуть _циничного и жестокого антигероя *А-лекса*. _ На заданную тему_._


----------

